# Heat Reclaim Wheels



## abbottsair (Jan 17, 2015)

Heat reclaim and desiccant wheels have become an efficient way to reduce energy costs or remove unwanted humidification within buildings. For more details on Air
Handling unit refurbishment visit -
http://www.abbotts-air.ca/heat-reclaim-wheels or call
1-705-835-2214 to talk to our experts.


----------

